# beretta 92fs vertec inox



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

I posted this in the classified section because I want to buy one, new or used, but is a inox 92fs vertec a real thing? Are these actually made? I don't know much about beretta other than that there are many of them out there. Getting one that is inox AND has a vertec rail is kinda a personal project of mine. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mjwpar72 (Apr 16, 2013)

*I have a 92FS Inox Vertec*



auburnDistrict said:


> I posted this in the classified section because I want to buy one, new or used, but is a inox 92fs vertec a real thing? Are these actually made? I don't know much about beretta other than that there are many of them out there. Getting one that is inox AND has a vertec rail is kinda a personal project of mine. Any help is appreciated.


They are no longer made however.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do realize this is a very old thread that has been bounced. The original poster may not be around anymore. But...

Yes, they WERE made. Beretta discontinued the Vertec several years ago.

I actually had an Inox Vertec when they very first came out many, many years ago.


----------



## mjwpar72 (Apr 16, 2013)

I figured it was an old post. I still have mine , but it lives in the safe now.


----------

